# What colour combo to go with?



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

269/jacketpantsgreen.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

both would be good.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

You wont have a problem looking like a tool in both, but i like the orange better.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

92 views and 8 votes?! come on guys and gals. I'm going to go with the green jacket. 

seant46, thanks for your input, but I don't really care what a Winnipeg guy says because you're probably high on gas fumes right now.
I can cover more vert in one run, that you can cover in a whole season in Winterpeg.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Green.....


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> seant46, thanks for your input, but I don't really care what a Winnipeg guy says because you're probably high on gas fumes right now.
> I can cover more vert in one run, that you can cover in a whole season in Winterpeg.


lol its alright i'm moving to banff this october. High on gas? :laugh:

Have fun with people looking at you thinking in the back of their head "Man this kid really wants some attention" Maybe you can pull it off if your good but i doubt it. Just my opinion.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck with the move to Banff, it's a lot better than Winnipeg. Take a look at the town of Canmore. 
If yer a *******, head down to Fernie instead. 

Yea, I know the colours are very bright and it'll ge a lot of attention, but that's what I'm going for. I've always had black pants and a dark jacket, there's nothing wrong with it except it looks boring in pictures. I've been taking shots with a photgrapher over the past couple seasons and a different outfit may be the diference in getting a shot published or not. At the least, it'll look great in pics on my wall. 
I'm also not a kid, and I've probably been riding since you were in diapers. I don't talk about how good I am, I let my riding do the talking.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

seant46 said:


> You wont have a problem looking like a tool in both, but i like the orange better.


Why be a dick to the guy? If you don't like the colors just dont answer the thread. Maybe people think you look like a tool in the clothes you like?

I personally like the orange better.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> Good luck with the move to Banff, it's a lot better than Winnipeg. Take a look at the town of Canmore.
> If yer a *******, head down to Fernie instead.
> 
> Yea, I know the colours are very bright and it'll ge a lot of attention, but that's what I'm going for. I've always had black pants and a dark jacket, there's nothing wrong with it except it looks boring in pictures. I've been taking shots with a photgrapher over the past couple seasons and a different outfit may be the diference in getting a shot published or not. At the least, it'll look great in pics on my wall.
> I'm also not a kid, and I've probably been riding since you were in diapers. I don't talk about how good I am, I let my riding do the talking.


btw I was half joking. Just kind of a stereotype from a lot of kids around here. I like the bright colors too but i think some are way to overdone. It's all good.

however personally when i wear a bright pants i like my jacket to be more on the black side because i think 2 really bright colors don't mix together. good luck on your pictures.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, I asked fot an opinion and you gave it to me. I already wear a Grey jacket with the pants and I don't like the look. 
I guess I should have included another option in the poll for people that don't like either.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> Hey, I asked fot an opinion and you gave it to me. I already wear a Grey jacket with the pants and I don't like the look.
> I guess I should have included another option in the poll for people that don't like either.


I know what you mean about the gray jacket. I have one and i think it looks pretty shitty but i ride with it sometimes because i ride in -30 or colder sometimes and it is really warm.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

green jacket


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

I say orange, the neon green makes you look like one of the guys directing planes at the airport. :cheeky4:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Both Jackets are good. Not sure about the pants though.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys and gals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

I would go with the orange. No one will lose you! I've seen four people on my local mountain with the green and blue outfit. Idk, we are on opposite sides of the country though.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

id go green. orange is just too bright imo.


----------

